# Outlook 2007 word editor problem



## ksmith3631 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am having a strange problem with my Office 2007 program.
I installed an upgrade version of Office 2007 over an existing Version of Office 2003.
Now when I open Outlook 2007 I get a popup window which is marked as a Word 2007 window. Also, when I open an individual email I get another Word window that pops up with it. An example would be if I have 3 emails open at the same time, I also have 3 Word windows open on my task bar.
I know that Microsoft has change the editor process to strictly use Word with the current version of Office, so I can not even shut off that feature as you could in the past.
I am wondering how to clear this problem, because other users of Office 2007 that I know are not having the same issue.
I also tried doing a clean install, by uninstalling all the Office software and then reinstalling it, but I still have the same problem with the Word popup windows.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Open Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs --> Microsoft Office 2007.

Highlight it and Click Change --> Add/Remove Features. This will open the maintenance mode of Office 2007. Click on Word 2007 , and Select Not Available (This will uninstall only Word 2007) . Finish the process and reboot the computer.

Open Outlook and see how things are working out. If all is well , repeat the above steps but this time , Click on Word 2007 and select Run all from My Computer. Finish installation and reboot. 

Let me know if this fixed. Else you may have to perform a manual removal of Office followed by reinstallation. You could also see if the same happens in another Windows User profile.


----------



## Rockcrawler02 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am also having the same issue. This fix did not work for me. i have also tried manually unistalling Office 07' after letting the system do it's uninstall per th article on Microsft tech net @ http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218. That was no sucess either. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Make sure Outlook is closed. Search for wwlib.dll making sure "Search hidden files and folders" is enabled. Once you find the file , rename it to wwlib.old. Open Outlook now and see if the Word window opens when you open an email.

If this doesnt work try creating a new Windows user profile from Control Panel --> User Accounts with Administrative rights. See if you are able to open Outlook without the Word Window.


----------

